# Which snow blower for my B7610



## filix (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello. I just bought a Kubota B7610. I would like to have bought a slightly larger tractor. But that's all I could afford. I was going to get a john deere 1023e or 1026r. The nice folks over on the green forum told me to go for 1026r because it had more HP at the pto. Since I was planning on getting a snow blower. They said the extra few hp makes a difference. So I looked for a tractor that had at least 18 hp at the pto. The B7610 has just 18 hp at the pto. The Kubota is used. It had a rototiller on the back. So I take it hooking up a rear snow blower would be easy? My tractor is going to be delivered this week. I think I would rather have a front snow blower, but they seem to be so much more exspensive. I'm in my 60s. I'm not sure if blowing snow backwards would bother me. I'm looking for advice for what brands to look for. I'm very new at this. I have had a John Deere G/T lx 178 for the past 12 years. I'm keeping it so I don't have to buy a mower deck for the Kubota. Its spring so I have plenty of time to try to find a used snow blower attachment. My drive way is 150' and its paved. If I found a front one is that something I could hook up myself? Thanks for reading my post.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I had rear blower on Kubota I traded in,it work great on our 300' driveway plus around the house but it wasn't comfortable to use on my neck plushad to slightly set to one side on the seat,now I have 7 1/2' plow on the front much easier on the body.

Couple things to consider....
Does your B7610 have front loader which may come in handy if you decide to go rear blower.
If you go front blower do you have rear ballast of some sort.
Are the rear tires loaded.
What type of tires.
Do you have tire chains.


----------



## filix (Jan 3, 2015)

The B7610 comes with a 352 fel. Also it has loaded R4 tires. I don't know if I need to add a ballast box for when the rear blower is off in warm weather "if I get One" I don't know how long it takes to take off/ put on Fel. Thanks for the response.


----------

